# Black residue inside my Ariens 921030 Deluxe Series Sno-Thro



## TheBigDogz (Dec 3, 2021)

I have this snowblower for 5-6 years. I decided to open it up for the first time to check inside my snow blower. 

I was shocked to see a whole bunch of black fiber / rubber like residue inside the snow blower. 

Please see pictures. What is this black stuff??


----------



## CO Snow (Dec 8, 2011)

That is rubber that has come from the friction wheel due to wear. It looks like the rubber has worn down almost to the level of the metal wheel. Time for a replacement. Do you come to a complete stop before shifting gears or do you “shift on the fly”? If the latter, that will speed up the wear process. You’re lucky not to have wear on the metal disc. You should remove the belly pan YEARLY to observe and check. You need a good cleanup and lubrication of gears and the shaft on which the friction wheel moves back and forth. Remove the belt cover and check the belts. When was your last oil change? Have you pulled the wheels and lubed the axle with anti-seize? Have you ever greased the auger shaft with the zerks on the auger?


----------



## Ziggy65 (Jan 18, 2020)

That is rubber debris from your friction disc.

The disc looks like it should be replaced ASAP before the rubber wears out and you damage the drive plate. Clean up the rubber debris and clean the drive plate with some brake cleaner or gasoline on a clean rag. The hex shaft, gears and chain could use some lube as well.

Do you have a lot of hours on this machine? Do you shift the speed control lever while machine is still moving?

You should remove the belly pan annually and do an inspection and lube internals as well as augers and axle shafts as recommended in your owners manual.


----------



## Ziggy65 (Jan 18, 2020)

CO Snow said:


> That is rubber that has come from the friction wheel due to wear. It looks like the rubber has worn down almost to the level of the metal wheel. Time for a replacement. Do you come to a complete stop before shifting gears or do you “shift on the fly”? If the latter, that will speed up the wear process. You’re lucky not to have wear on the metal disc. You should remove the belly pan YEARLY to observe and check. You need a good cleanup and lubrication of gears and the shaft on which the friction wheel moves back and forth. Remove the belt cover and check the belts. When was your last oil change? Have you pulled the wheels and lubed the axle with anti-seize? Have you ever greased the auger shaft with the zerks on the auger?


Looks like we responded simultaneously, I could have saved some time and just responded with "Ditto"


----------



## CO Snow (Dec 8, 2011)

Ziggy, we have very similar thoughts.


----------



## TheBigDogz (Dec 3, 2021)

Thank you @CO Snow and @Ziggy65 for your help! I will look into getting the friction disc replaced ASAP.

I will answer your questions combined below...

I often shift gear when the machine is moving. I will stop doing that now that I know it accelerates the wear and tear of the friction disc.

I have never lubed the wheel axel with anti-freeze or any lubricant.

I change oil yearly up until least year I decided to use synthetic and left the oil in over the summer.

I have greased the auger shaft via zerks with marine grease yearly.

I live in MN. I estimate that I have used it for a total of 50-75 hours since I bought it new 5-6 yrs ago.

What kind of grease and oil should I use? See image for the manual that talks about maintenance. It mentioned Ariens Hi-Temp Grease. Can I use Marine Grease (NLGI Grade 2, same grade as Ariens) instead?

Any recommendations on oil?

If you see anything wrong that I am doing above, please let me know. I would appreciate it.


----------



## Yanmar Ronin (Jan 31, 2015)

The guys have hit the nail on the head (again). I definitely would not try to get any more time out of that friction rubber... she's dead Jim.

Welcome to SBF, glad to have you here.


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

Ditto .....  You caught that one just in time.


----------



## TheBigDogz (Dec 3, 2021)

@Yanmar Ronin @Oneacer

Any recommendations on grease and oil should I use? See image above for the manual that talks about maintenance. It mentioned Ariens Hi-Temp Grease and Oil on *parts. *

For grease, can I use Marine Grease (NLGI Grade 2, same grade as Ariens) instead?

Any recommendations on oil *I should use on parts*?


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

That grease will be fine ... I use Red N' Tacky ... All my blowers get 5W30 *Full Synthetic* oil.


----------



## TheBigDogz (Dec 3, 2021)

Oneacer said:


> That grease will be fine ... I use Red N' Tacky ... All my blowers get 5W30 *Full Synthetic* oil.


Thanks! Manual calls out grease for certain parts and oil for other parts. 

Did you mean using 5W30 oil on the *parts* that the manual call out?


----------



## ChrisJ (Nov 27, 2014)

On parts that need oil I use 3 in 1 or 3 in 1 SAE 20 electric motor oil. Honestly, they're not picky, you could just use 5w30 oil on them.

For grease I use lithium grease in a grease gun.

All of that said.
Please do not change "gears" with the friction disc engaged, it's really terribly abusive.
I highly doubt any long term damage was done to anything else, but clearly the (What I'd call a rubber tire or wheel) didn't care for it.

You can do this with hydrostatic transmissions, but not friction discs.


----------



## Smokie1 (Sep 17, 2019)

Oneacer said:


> Ditto .....  You caught that one just in time.


This is a classic example of why it’s important to put your machine in the service position, take off the belly pan and look inside. Should be part of yearly upkeep. You saved yourself some $, and damage that would have put your machine out of commission by catching this before damaging additional parts. You need to clean her up and replace that friction disc before using it again as the guys are saying. It’s really important to keep the friction disk clean and free of any kind of lubricant, so be cautious not to over lubricate in this area. Follow the directions in the owners manual. Be sure to cover the friction plate with a rag or shop towel when lubricating in this area. Put the machine In 6th gear, & lightly grease the hex shaft (only one that’s not round)with a good synthetic grease. Then move the gear selector to R2 and grease the area that you couldn’t reach when you were in 6th. I use super lube On this shaft, which doesn’t stiffen up in the cold. Glad you caught this in time.


----------



## TheBigDogz (Dec 3, 2021)

ChrisJ said:


> On parts that need oil I use 3 in 1 or 3 in 1 SAE 20 electric motor oil. Honestly, they're not picky, you could just use 5w30 oil on them.
> 
> For grease I use lithium grease in a grease gun.
> 
> ...


On parts that need oil, instead of 3in1 SAE20, can I use a WD-40 white lithium grease spray like the one below?





White Lithium Protective Grease Spray | WD-40


Spray on WD-40 white lithium grease to protect metal to metal applications. This protective grease sprays on as a liquid and sets dry as a thick coating to help you avoid rust and corrosion. Try white lithium grease spray for long-lasting lubrication of gears, tracks, latches, pulleys and more.




www.wd40.com


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

I use an old style oil can with whatever oil I have on hand ... use oil in those areas that call for oil, not grease.


----------



## Town (Jan 31, 2015)

@TheBigDogz have you noticed a grease zerk on the end of the jackshaft on right side of your machine? The zerk is easier to access when the right wheel is removed. The zerk is for greasing the internal surfaces of the chainwheel and the small drive gear of the differential (AutoTurn). After greasing you will need to clean off excess grease around the jackshaft parts. Attached is a pic of the zerk with rubber cover (looking from front of machine).

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## TheBigDogz (Dec 3, 2021)

Town said:


> @TheBigDogz have you noticed a grease zerk on the end of the jackshaft on right side of your machine? The zerk is easier to access when the right wheel is removed. The zerk is for greasing the internal surfaces of the chainwheel and the small drive gear of the differential (AutoTurn). After greasing you will need to clean off excess grease around the jackshaft parts. Attached is a pic of the zerk with rubber cover (looking from front of machine).
> View attachment 183915


Yup, in the past, I have yearly applied marine grease via the zerk that you pointed out and also the two zerks that are on the auger. 

The marine grease (NLGI Grade 2) used is below

https://mag1.com/products/industrial-greases/grease/mag-1-lithium-marine-grease/


----------



## laser3kw (Feb 11, 2018)

I have seen crumbs like that after a couple of hard belt breaks. It seems the belt will grind and shave before it breaks. When I switched from "black" belts to "tan" belts the crumbs changed colors too. Can't wait to see what happens when I switch to the blue Kevlar belts


----------



## Mortten (Jan 31, 2020)

laser3kw said:


> Can't wait to see what happens when I switch to the blue Kevlar belts


Then blue will be the hue


----------



## harry398 (Jun 22, 2021)

Hey BigDog......did you fix the machine? 

I am right with Oneacer...i also use red n tacky.....its cheap and the best grease I ever use. and whatever oil I have in the can....

this is a real good vid to help you......


----------



## TheBigDogz (Dec 3, 2021)

harry398 said:


> Hey BigDog......did you fix the machine?
> 
> I am right with Oneacer...i also use red n tacky.....its cheap and the best grease I ever use. and whatever oil I have in the can....
> 
> this is a real good vid to help you......


Yes, I replaced the friction disc. Thank you for the suggestions!


----------



## dmurphy (Aug 28, 2021)

harry398 said:


> Hey BigDog......did you fix the machine?
> 
> I am right with Oneacer...i also use red n tacky.....its cheap and the best grease I ever use. and whatever oil I have in the can....
> 
> this is a real good vid to help you......


Great Video


----------

